# Harnesses ~ What kind do you prefer?



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Wasn't sure were to put this question, so hope it fits in this section.

I have been looking at the Step-In Harnesses and interested in getting one to protect damage to the trachea.
My other concerns would be the matting.  I guess there is no way to get around that but thought I would ask for suggestions or brands that you may have tried that you like.
Also, has anyone tried or gotten the Susan Lanci Step In Harness? Are they really worth the higher price?

Thanks for any suggestions!:ThankYou:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I like doggie design step in kind because it had both the velco and the clip. Our favorite one is this. American River Ultra Choke Free Designer Dog Harness - Green & Turquoise Plaid at Doggie Design

We also have a mesh one and the winter one red and black plaid.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you, Mags! I love that one, so cute! Those do look well made too!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes they are. Zach wears one too and if they can hold the power of a wheaten they can hold anything!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was at PetSmart a week or so ago, they had Martha Stewart step in harnesses for $5.00 I thought if I didn't like it no loss, it's great for summer, much cooler than clothing. I wasn't sure if Matilda would like it but she seems to, she only wears it for a hour or so, haven't had any mates, but I would think if she wore it all day she might mate.
It's my first time using a step in harness, I really like how easy it is to put on


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

These are the ones I have and they do very well and have lasted a long time. 

Puppia Soft Mesh A Dog Harness


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oops hit the wrong button. I got them on Amazon a couple of years ago for about $12 a piece, I think.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

We use Buddy Belts and the Susan Lanci step in harnesses. Both are great!! Honestly, I haven't found a harness that won't cause mats at all but if I am careful about how I put these on Emma, the matting is minimum.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> We use Buddy Belts and the Susan Lanci step in harnesses. Both are great!! Honestly, I haven't found a harness that won't cause mats at all but if I am careful about how I put these on Emma, the matting is minimum.



Agreed with everything Nida said. We also use Buddy belts and Susan Lanci step ins and love them both.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is one more to add to the one that Nida has suggested. 


silk harness, puppy harness


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I got Bentley a Puppia Rite Fit harness. It's a tad bulkier than the regular Puppia ones but has lots of room for adjustments until I figure out what size he will be once he stops growing. 
Out of the 87 harnesses I tried out I like that one the best. I don't have any issues wit matting but he only wears it when were going for a walk


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you* all* for sharing info about harnesses! I'm going to check out all of your suggestions! *The members in SM are the best!!!*


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I have several of the Puppia style B harnesses (vest style step in harnesses). They stay on her the most securely. Mostly bought them on Amazon. Some have cute matching leashes.

I bought the Plush Air Mesh step-in harness on G. W. Little a month or so ago and I really liked it. It seemed to fit well and was especially nice in the neck area --it curved away from the body so there was even less pressure than with other step in harnesses. Then a couple days ago she was alarmed by a loud bark and backed up quickly and the harness came right off of her. !!! Thought it fit well prior to that. She is at the lower end of the weight range for the size small, and evidently it was too large on her. 

I also use the Hurta brand step-in cooling vest that is for sale on G.W. Little in a lilac color. It has a hook on the back for the leash and works great on walks for hot days. She isn't thrilled when I attempt to put the wet vest on her, but it makes a great difference in her tolerance to the heat. 

Linda


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you, Linda! That was some wonderful information! I didn't even consider the step-in cooling vest! But it gets hot here too, so that would be nice! I also was interested in the Plush Air Mesh type vest harness, so glad you shared your experience with that one.
I do love the cute designs on the vests by Puppia! 

I have something that is OK for now and she is still growing so I probably should wait until her size isn't going to change so quickly. I like the design on the Susan Lanci & they look like they also would be comfortable & soft. But because they're pricey, I will definitely wait until Maggie is more into her adult weight to purchase one of those!

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree that it is quite difficult to find a harness that doesn't cause ANY mats, though the silk lined step ins do help some. I have some from years ago that are trashed from walks and laundry, but I still enjoy any silk lined harness....

We love our Dogo ones for their ease of use -- it is an over the head and pull the front paws through design -- and then you slide down the clip to tighten to the perfect fit. The nice thing about this is that you can still use a smaller one to fit a bigger dog --- so I still use the Xsmall puppy sizes ....none have gone to waste...








Here is a pink one on Dolce...it is a light weight fabric and washable. The end of some of their leashes have a clip on it so that you can clip the leash onto your belt loop or purse. 








Here is a striped one on her

NOTE: this harness only works good for us because my girls have their body and chest cut pretty short...it won't work for dogs in long coat...at all...


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, I love those! Thank you, Hedy! OMG...your dog is so adorable in those pictures! *Precious!!!!!!*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I also prefer the step-ins, I have the cloth puppia for the winter, but they are too hot in the summer. Here's Izzy in some of my favorites. Including my profile picture. I really like these because they only have the snap buckle in the back, extra room for the leash to fit through and they are custom made to fit your dog.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I buy all of her harnesses at Wal-Mart...They are the step in kind with the Velcro and double latches....I love them. She has one of every color and I add to them all the time. She even has one in leopard print with a big bow on the back.*

*But, I trust them. She can't walk out of them, not that she ever tries to, but if she panicked at something she wouldn't get loose...they run around $10 a piece.*


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I use the buddybelt and the hip doggie. I find less matting with the hip doggie ones. As you can see~I couldn't make up my mind which one to get so I bought a bunch and love them all


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> I use the buddybelt and the hip doggie. I find less matting with the hip doggie ones. As you can see~I couldn't make up my mind which one to get so I bought a bunch and love them all


Joanne == LOVE THIS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Ohhhh thank you, Joanne!! LOL...you sure do love them! I'm going to check those out too!

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I use the buddybelt and the hip doggie. I find less matting with the hip doggie ones. As you can see~I couldn't make up my mind which one to get so I bought a bunch and love them all



Loving how the hip doggie harness looks like. We have buddy belt and SL ones but I'm looking for another style for Dominic that doesn't get on his underarm and the hip doggie looks perfect. I'll get one of those! Yay thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL Joanne, you get the harness award like Pat -the A team gets the carrier award! I thought I was bad until I saw your collection!


QUOTE=maddysmom;3413729]I use the buddybelt and the hip doggie. I find less matting with the hip doggie ones. As you can see~I couldn't make up my mind which one to get so I bought a bunch and love them all [/QUOTE]


----------

